# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.26 - Lumia 640 USB Boot Repair fix, NaviManager changes

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.26 - Lumia 640 USB Boot Repair fix, NaviManager changes * - Lumia Flash Engine updated 
- Boot repair procedure now supported for Lumia 640 line!
  FIXED: RM-1062 Lumia 640 XL LTE
  FIXED: RM-1066 Lumia 640 XL 
  FIXED: RM-1067 Lumia 640 XL DualSim
  NEW: RM-1074 Lumia 640 LTE
  FIXED: RM-1075 Lumia 640 DualSim
  FIXED: RM-1077 Lumia 640 DualSim
  FIXED: RM-1113 Lumia 640 LTE DualSim 
  Now you can repair this phones boots easy, fast and over USB. 
  *Note: *LumiaRepairPack_v1.05* must be installed ! 
- NaviManager updated
  Changes in download engine
  Link genereation also show links in log ( remember about they have limit lifitime! )
  PC Downloader: New MS-notation product code download support
  Codes like M10XXXXX-001 (MS-notation) and old 059XXXX (Nokia-notation) 
- Other 
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Upload* files to Support - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Download* files from Support - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_umiaRepairPack_v1.05 package uploaded. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

